# Famous Passenger Or Passenger/cargo Ship Names That Have Returned!



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

I was browsing through Auke Visser's site earlier and came across a couple of famous passenger ship names which have be re-issued. Glad to see they have not been forgotten but they have changed in as much as they have morphed into other types of vessels. Do you know of any others?

Ellenis now a 306,432 Dwt tanker.
Australis - 299095 Dwt tanker.
Britanis - 305382 Dwt tanker.

Spelling not quite as it was but,
Brazil Star now an 201227 Dwt Ore Carrier.

Hawkey01(==D)


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are a few, but certainly not an exhaustive list:

Patris - 157496 GT crude tanker
Iberia - 23778 GT bulk carrier
Andes - 39085 GT product tanker
Northern Star - 4405 GT general cargo
Southern Cross - take your pick from seven different vessels currently with this name!


----------



## Dulcibella (Mar 7, 2008)

I well remember Chandris Lines Patris, Ellinis, Britanis and Australis...the latter was the flagship of their passenger fleet and I was her Senior Berthing Officer in Melbourne from 1968 to 1973. Who owns these names now??

Dulcibella


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Amazingly enough, these ships all belong to Chandris!

BTW, the flagship of Chandris always was, and still is the 'Patris'.

This is, I was reliably informed by the Greek Master of the current 'Patris' due to the first ship owned by Chandris having this name.


----------



## Dulcibella (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry to disagree with you Orbitaman! 

Australis was always advertised in Australia as the Flagship of Chandris Lines Round the World Service. The head of Chandris Lines Australia, the late Captain John Arlaud of Melbourne Office, was instrumental in getting her so regarded. When I was head hunted to 'look after' her as her senior berthing officer my letter of appointment stated the I would be in charge of Australis, Flagship of the Chandris Fleet. The fleet, incidentally included the two vessels that operated mainly in the Med and Caribbean, were "Amerikanis" and "Romanza"

Patris was certainly the Lines first passenger ship to Australia carrying mainly Greek passengers, indeed she always sailed from Piraeus all the time I was with the company in Melbourne and she was a particular favourite because of her position, however she never came to the UK or North Europe, whereas Australis, Ellinis and Britanis, and indeed Queen Frederika, called at Southampton and Bremerhaven.

Thanks for the other info though.

Dulcibella


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe 'Australis' was flagship for the round the world service for the purposes of Australian marketing.

'Patris' is most definitely the current flagship of the Chandris group.


----------



## Dulcibella (Mar 7, 2008)

When Chandris went into 'big time cruising' the name was changed to "Celebrity Cruises". I understand that this company have been taken over by another... is that Carnival Cruises?? I notice that the Chandris 'X' is still in evidence. If Celebrity cruises is no longer Chandris... what are Chandris doing now??

Dulcibella (Ian)


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Celebrity cruises is part of the Royal Caribbean empire now. Chandris have retreated into the tanker trade, a business they have been involved in for many years.


----------



## Dulcibella (Mar 7, 2008)

Many thanks for your info, much appreciated.

Dulcibella


----------

